
Skype has my account balance as $42M.  I tried asking support for help - shawndumas
http://m.imgur.com/gallery/8zQTJ
======
shawndumas
"I'm guessing unsigned integer overflow. The range of an unsigned 32 bit
number is 4,294,967,295. If their base unit is pennies, that's 42M."

\--rouverius

~~~
banhfun
I'd be really surprised if an app like Skype could overlook such a simple bug.

~~~
computerex
Skype wasn't originally written by Microsoft, so who knows how the code looks
like. I know the linux client was god awful.

~~~
nom
BTW, the old linux client (dating back to 2014) still exists and can be
downloaded from the official site. It only supports text messages and files,
and the messages don't show up in other clients for some reason as if they are
not stored in the server side log. Can't explain that one.

------
ohstopitu
Can you ask for a refund? :)

~~~
burntrelish1273
Convert to BTC in small increments and head to a non-Interpol country. ;)

~~~
finaliteration
It's just... fractions of a penny.

------
djsumdog
If MS/Skype have bug bounties, there might be money to be made in determining
the cause.

------
joshmn
Are you able to spend more than the $.20 you deposited?

~~~
wapz
Maybe if he spent over $.20 his actual balance _would_ overflow to 42M. Just
imagine that (and how poor their programming would have to be)!

------
brokenmachine
Well, grandma overseas does enjoy a chat...

